# Some of my chickens



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's a few pics of some of my chickens.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, they are really, really, beautiful! You must be real proud! I just love them! They look picture perfect! Very nice! I just love seeing pictures!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice looking flock! Very healthy!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cochin Brahmas? And a Dominique? Sweet!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice splash rooster


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Them's some fine lookin' fowl you have there.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the feathered feet! They look so funny when they walk! The bantam rooster in the last few pictures is very handsome !


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

What breed is the hen in the 3rd photo? All very beautiful!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

jasmin said:


> What breed is the hen in the 3rd photo? All very beautiful!


It looks a lot like my blue splash Cochin


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

She is a blue Cochin bantam


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

She is lovely!


----------

